# Pay Cuts Happy?



## David Madrid (Aug 11, 2014)

How many are happy to have a 20 percent cut in pay? I spoke to a young kid who must have come from Mc Donalds tell me we will make more money, this is what uber is counting on our dumbed up youth.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

David Madrid said:


> How many are happy to have a 20 percent cut in pay? I spoke to a young kid who must have come from Mc Donalds tell me we will make more money, this is what uber is counting on our dumbed up youth.


https://uberpeople.net/threads/work...aign-to-counter-this-race-to-the-bottom.1918/


----------



## Vahansuberx (Jul 5, 2014)

Beginning today im going to rate all clients 1 star, even if theyre nice. Then when the rider ratings go down they will have to wait longer to get a ride. Then the customers will complain to uber and we might actually get what we are looking for. Join me on this type of uproar and we might win.


----------



## David Madrid (Aug 11, 2014)

the problem is uber doesn't care about customer rating as long as they have a credit card they only care about your ratings and giving you your nice pay cut uber on


----------



## jo5eph (Jul 14, 2014)

This lower drop per minute is gonna make those drive thru runs even worse. Talk about wasting your time.


----------



## Vahansuberx (Jul 5, 2014)

Yes but they will lose customers once the customer notices that they aren't getting rides because of their ratings and they wait for a long time for one.


----------



## Vahansuberx (Jul 5, 2014)

Why would you accept a call that is 10 min away and has a 3 star rating


----------



## David Madrid (Aug 11, 2014)

Till I leave the company I will refuse short trips, they won't be worth it .80 for a pick up, I'm not a metropolitan Bus.


----------



## Vahansuberx (Jul 5, 2014)

jo5eph said:


> This lower drop per minute is gonna make those drive thru runs even worse. Talk about wasting your time.


I dont understand how you will waste yor own time?


----------



## David Madrid (Aug 11, 2014)

You can't see customers ratings so how are you gonna know.


----------



## Vahansuberx (Jul 5, 2014)

David Madrid said:


> You can't see customers ratings so how are you gonna know.


In LA u see customer ratings when they request. I dont know how u cant see it.


----------



## NicknTulsa (Jul 16, 2014)

Most of us will end of quitting. I don't drive much anymore... they'll probably call and ask for their phone back.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

David Madrid said:


> How many are happy to have a 20 percent cut in pay? I spoke to a young kid who must have come from Mc Donalds tell me we will make more money, this is what uber is counting on our dumbed up youth.


Was this young kid a driver? ... a customer? ... or just some random person?


----------



## Vahansuberx (Jul 5, 2014)

NicknTulsa said:


> Most of us will end of quitting. I don't drive much anymore... they'll probably call and ask for their phone back.


Well if you're gonna end up quitting why would you seek for answers over here?


----------



## David Madrid (Aug 11, 2014)

Oc_DriverX said:


> Was this young kid a driver? ... a customer? ... or just some random person?


No it was 2 young girls one young boy all uber driver getting a ride from me


----------



## David Madrid (Aug 11, 2014)

Vahansuberx said:


> Well if you're gonna end up quitting why would you seek for answers over here?


Why are you the moderator, does it bother you. 1st amendment right.


----------



## Vahansuberx (Jul 5, 2014)

David Madrid said:


> Why are you the moderator, does it bother you. 1st amendment right.


It bothers me when we're all using this forum to unite and someone is out there telling u to not bother as we are going to be quitting anyways. I just dont understand why you would bother with replying if you're going to quit anyways.


----------



## BOSsMAn (Aug 15, 2014)

NicknTulsa said:


> Most of us will end of quitting. I don't drive much anymore... they'll probably call and ask for their phone back.


Many might quit, or at least work less (I work much less than I did before).

But Uber will still gladly have you (when they start the $10/week phone fee) as a 'partner'. Their costs for the phone/data are much less than $10/week.


----------



## Moofish (Jun 13, 2014)

Picked up a 1 star last night, didn't have any problems and it was a nice round trip coming out to $36. Asked the rider if they had any trouble with last driver and they said no, so I guess some people are taking the 1 star thing seriously.


----------



## David Madrid (Aug 11, 2014)

Vahansuberx said:


> It bothers me when we're all using this forum to unite and someone is out there telling u to not bother as we are going to be quitting anyways. I just dont understand why you would bother with replying if you're going to quit anyways.


When where how I did see anything


----------



## NicknTulsa (Jul 16, 2014)

Vahansuberx said:


> Well if you're gonna end up quitting why would you seek for answers over here?


I don't recall seeking an answer. Made a comment... you must be new?


----------



## Vahansuberx (Jul 5, 2014)

David Madrid said:


> When where how I did see anything


Sorry, didnt understand one thing u wrote. Lol


----------



## Vahansuberx (Jul 5, 2014)

NicknTulsa said:


> I don't recall seeking an answer. Made a comment... you must be new?


Yes im an amateur forum writer?!?!!!???!? You guys are ridiculous.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Folks PLEASE stop with this bickering amongst us. Try to be positive and constructive. Thanx!
https://uberpeople.net/threads/work...aign-to-counter-this-race-to-the-bottom.1918/


----------



## David Madrid (Aug 11, 2014)

yeah it doesn't sound too constructivism it would be nice to get everybody together to take some kind of action against this company to bring back our pay we deserve it we work hard for it we pay bills we also have overhead don't feel like you owe this company is something that you don't.the CEO is sitting in a mansion somewhere not giving a rats ass about us for anybody in this company


----------



## drovetobroke91604 (Aug 14, 2014)

Ouch. I did 2 whole rides. One to the airport and one to downtown. I whole $40 after the 20%


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Vahansuberx said:


> Beginning today im going to rate all clients 1 star, even if theyre nice. Then when the rider ratings go down they will have to wait longer to get a ride. Then the customers will complain to uber and we might actually get what we are looking for. Join me on this type of uproar and we might win.


Riders are innocent, and penalizing them is stupid.


----------



## Vahansuberx (Jul 5, 2014)

Oscar Levant said:


> Riders are innocent, and penalizing them is stupid.


You're stupid for not realizing what it's being done for. And you're probably thinking it's ok for penalizing the drivers when there is surge pricing by rating us low when we have no control over pricing. Dumbass!!!


----------



## RS King (Aug 18, 2014)

Vahansuberx said:


> Beginning today im going to rate all clients 1 star, even if theyre nice. Then when the rider ratings go down they will have to wait longer to get a ride. Then the customers will complain to uber and we might actually get what we are looking for. Join me on this type of uproar and we might win.


 If you so this, Uber will deactivate you within a couple of days, guaranteed!


----------



## Vahansuberx (Jul 5, 2014)

RS King said:


> If you so this, Uber will deactivate you within a couple of days, guaranteed!


I've been doing it over a week now and nothing so far. At this point I don't even give a **** if I get deactivated or not. I only drive weekends and surge time anyways. Its just gonna be a $300 paycut every week.


----------



## BeachBum (Aug 6, 2014)

Moofish said:


> Picked up a 1 star last night, didn't have any problems and it was a nice round trip coming out to $36. Asked the rider if they had any trouble with last driver and they said no, so I guess some people are taking the 1 star thing seriously.


I never even notice what my pax are rated. I pick up any ride that's close. Never had anyone I've rated less than 5. I don't know what the big deal is with rating pax, does it really matter? Are most of you so busy that you pick and choose based on ratings?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

BeachBum said:


> I never even notice what my pax are rated. I pick up any ride that's close. Never had anyone I've rated less than 5. I don't know what the big deal is with rating pax, does it really matter? Are most of you so busy that you pick and choose based on ratings?


All my UberTaxi passengers get 5 stars. I used to be discerning when I signed up. Was the pax prompt in coming out, did they have an attitude etc.
Now I call the pax everytime, soon after accepting. Make sure EXACTLY where they are and give em my ETA. 
No problems whatsoever with my methodology...people actually appreciate it. Uber not so much...sent me an email that I risked deactivation as I was calling the riders average of 1 time per ride!
F.U.UBER!


----------



## BeachBum (Aug 6, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> All my UberTaxi passengers get 5 stars. I used to be discerning when I signed up. Was the pax prompt in coming out, did they have an attitude etc.
> Now I call the pax everytime, soon after accepting. Make sure EXACTLY where they are and give em my ETA.
> No problems whatsoever with my methodology...people actually appreciate it. Uber not so much...sent me an email that I risked deactivation as I was calling the riders average of 1 time per ride!
> F.U.UBER!


If they're not out front waving their arms, they're getting a call from me. Too many times I've ended up chasing pins miles away from where the rider actually was.


----------



## Nick Manning (May 3, 2014)

Somebody complained about you calling them lol


chi1cabby said:


> All my UberTaxi passengers get 5 stars. I used to be discerning when I signed up. Was the pax prompt in coming out, did they have an attitude etc.
> Now I call the pax everytime, soon after accepting. Make sure EXACTLY where they are and give em my ETA.
> No problems whatsoever with my methodology...people actually appreciate it. Uber not so much...sent me an email that I risked deactivation as I was calling the riders average of 1 time per ride!
> F.U.UBER!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Nick Manning said:


> Somebody complained about you calling them lol


I don't think anyone actually complained. Uber just doesn't want drivers calling passengers unless they've arrived and waited for em. They could tell by their DATA that I called every ride from the get go. Uber feels drivers calling pax takes away from the EXCLUSIVE feel of Uber!
Lol!


----------



## Uber Amway (Aug 19, 2014)

Uber white-collar management are parasites that live off our labor.


----------



## RS King (Aug 18, 2014)

David Madrid said:


> When where how I did see anything


When, where, how, why......WHAT?


----------



## David Madrid (Aug 11, 2014)

The Uber Driver said:


> I started a Facebook page where Uber drivers can organize. I have also started a Labor Day Weekend strike. I wish I can share the link on here but I am unable to since I have no "likes" on my posts yet.


Maybe because we don't know what it's called?


----------



## The Geek (May 29, 2014)

More details re your 'plan' will get you your likes. You're not giving enough of a preview.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

McDon


David Madrid said:


> How many are happy to have a 20 percent cut in pay? I spoke to a young kid who must have come from Mc Donalds tell me we will make more money, this is what uber is counting on our dumbed up youth.


McDonald's and stupid kids reminded me of something. McDonald's ran a promotion here a while back on Quarter Pounders. A 2 for 1 deal. I went into a McDonald's and didn't see any ads, so I asked the girl, "Do you have the Quarter Pounders, 2 for 1 deal?" She was dazed, finally she said, "No, but we do have them buy 1 get 1 free!"

I believe the children are our future...unfortunately.


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> McDon
> 
> McDonald's and stupid kids reminded me of something. McDonald's ran a promotion here a while back on Quarter Pounders. A 2 for 1 deal. I went into a McDonald's and didn't see any ads, so I asked the girl, "Do you have the Quarter Pounders, 2 for 1 deal?" She was dazed, finally she said, "No, but we do have them buy 1 get 1 free!"
> 
> I believe the children are our future...unfortunately.


I went into Dunkin Donuts once, and ordered a half dozen donuts... the girl just stared at me blankly, then stared at the register, then had to ask the supervisor to help her... the supervisor comes over, and says it's right there (pointing at the register), the girl responds saying "but that says 6 donuts, he wanted a half dozen"...


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Just Some Guy said:


> I went into Dunkin Donuts once, and ordered a half dozen donuts... the girl just stared at me blankly, then stared at the register, then had to ask the supervisor to help her... the supervisor comes over, and says it's right there (pointing at the register), the girl responds saying "but that says 6 donuts, he wanted a half dozen"...


Wow - funny, yet scarey. I think she may have done my taxes a few years ago! I still owe the IRS over that one.


----------



## houstonguy (Aug 17, 2014)

This is what happens when K-12 education is a huge lie and all they really do is brain wash the shit out of you. Can't blame them for being dumb Obama worshiping robots.


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

It was only a matter of time before Obama got mentioned.


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

UberPissed said:


> It was only a matter of time before Obama got mentioned.


If the shoe fits ...


----------

